# What kind of meth are you using?



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm about to install my w/m kit and have a few questions. 
When I got to the shop the guy asked my what meth I was looking for...VP M1, Torco M5, or Cam2 Blue shield M7. 

1. My understanding is that the higer you go, the more distilled the meth is. Now, does distilled mean purity? Like M1 is mixed with water and M7 is 100% pure? 

2. If I get the VP M1, what kind of mixture will get me to or close to 50/50?

Any info on this topic will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

i use HEET


----------



## seagull (Jul 5, 2006)

^^ same here. HEET mixed with approx. -20F windshield washer fluid without any additives like bug-off. Works great!


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

HEET with Window washer fluid:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

VP M1 is straight methanol, about as pure as it gets, and it (or another brand's version of it; I'm using THIS from World Wide Racing Fuels) would be recommended for use with water/methanol injection. I believe the other "M" versions have lubricant and/or combustion enhancing additives blended in.
If you get the VP M1, you can effectively treat it as 100% methanol, and mix it with distilled water to your desired proportion.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thx man! I guess I'll get M1 and dilute it...


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the Devil's Own 250 psi set up .. I mix my own ... 25% methanol


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

WW fluid from target @ 1.59 a gallon and is a bit over 34% meth. eace:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

What brand is that????????


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I get my methnol from a local race shop 6$ a gallon and use 50/50 mixture


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of Meth? VP M1?


----------



## smittyr32 (Mar 11, 2008)

I use splash I buy it from target it works great! I have a devils own kit as well on a mkv c2 stage 2 turbo r32


----------

